# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify and guess his ethnicity

## Pax Augusta



----------


## Azzurro

Etruscan and Gracile Mediterranean

----------


## bicicleur

I don't know whether the hair colour is on purpose but I'd say Germanic.

----------


## I1a3_Young

North Italian or mainland Greek

----------


## Angela

I don't see anything particularly Mediterranean about him at all. In particular, that isn't a "Med" nose at all.

Ivor Novello looked more "southern" than does the bust.




Thomas Kretschmann:

----------


## Angela

@Azzurro,
Not kosher to cheat when playing games like this.

I repeat there's nothing* particularly* "Med" about him, certainly nothing Caucasus like.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

An Alpinid/Dinaroid and Dinarid/Alpinoid complex with few Nordoid spices. Today, he could be anything, but mostly I'll place him to north Italy, central Europe and west.(An authentic and genuine old fashioned approach for the old guys to remember end the newbies to learn... buahaha lol) 
Dont match to me, as -the most representative or common- continental Greek, and the possibility to be Etruscan, not either.

(for tough players)
Can someone classify him also... carefull could be a trap for the amateurs... and a Waterloo for the experts!!!

(Well , if you have magnifier lens at home would help)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## davef

He looks German

----------


## Angela

> An Alpinid/Dinaroid and Dinarid/Alpinoid complex with few Nordoid spices. Today, he could be anything, but mostly I'll place him to north Italy, central Europe and west.(An authentic and genuine old fashioned approach for the old guys to remember end the newbies to learn... buahaha lol) 
> Dont match to me, as -the most representative or common- continental Greek, and the possibility to be Etruscan, not either.
> 
> (for tough players)
> Can someone classify him also... carefull could be a trap for the amateurs... and a Waterloo for the experts!!!
> 
> (Well , if you have magnifier lens at home would help)


Alpine Northern Italian


Nordic Northern Italian


My brother is the image of the first; my father is a combination of the first and second.

I don't see anything particularly Dinaric about him. I can't see the back of his head, but it looks as if it would be round. The nose looks broken. 


He would fit in northern Italy, but he would fit in lots of other places as well, as you say.


Is Ross Perot Dinaric too?

----------


## Angela

> Alpine Northern Italian
> 
> 
> Nordic Northern Italian
> 
> 
> My brother is the image of the first; my father is a combination of the first and second.
> 
> I don't see anything particularly Dinaric about him. I can't see the back of his head, but it looks as if it would be round. The nose looks broken. 
> ...


Unless for Dinaric you're thinking of someone like Goran Visnijik?


Very good looking whatever the classification.

----------


## Angela

I just happened to remember this:

Henry Tudor...amazing...



One quarter royal French (grandson of Catherine of Valois), One quarter Welsh squires, and half Beaufort, descendants of John of Gaunt, British royalty.

----------


## Jovialis

That statue sort of reminds me of Mike Pence, especially with the hair.

----------


## Jovialis



----------


## davef

Hey Angela is your avatar some sort of Greek goddess?

----------


## Carlos

I think Afro-European

----------


## davef

What's an Afro European???

----------


## Carlos

> What's an Afro European???


I see it as North Africa with Europe.

----------


## Jovialis

> I see it as North Africa with Europe.


I don't see it at all. I think he looks more "northern" than anything; totally European.

----------


## davef

His resemblance to Mike Pence is uncanny

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE = Jovialis; 530251] No lo veo en absoluto. Creo que se ve más "norteño" que nada; totalmente europeo. [/ QUOTE]


​Well, I've seen a Berber type, maybe crossed.

----------


## IronSide

Some ancient Italian.

@Dominus Augustan peace, I think its time to reveal.

----------


## Jovialis

> [QUOTE = Jovialis; 530251] No lo veo en absoluto. Creo que se ve más "norteño" que nada; totalmente europeo. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ​Well, I've seen a Berber type, maybe crossed.


That statue doesn't look like any of these people:

----------


## Jovialis

He also reminds me of the cartoon character Race Bannon from Johnny Quest.

----------


## binx

Mike Pence is the best guess so far. I'm serious. Very Europid type.

----------


## Zvrk9

Ha, ha ... I like Pence as classification too. That is probably as good ethnic classification as any today for someone from some 2500 years ago.
Hmm ... so now I am intrigued, does Pence have the reproduction of The Orator?

Thank you for this interesting teaser Pax Augusta, and introducing this beautiful artwork of its time. It intrigued me and led me to a lot of learning. I also enjoyed reading your and IronSide related posts on the different thread.

----------


## Ygorcs

Definitely very Central European with Northern European elements. I'd say he looks most like a German, English or Dutch, especially the nose and the cheeks.

----------


## Carlos

Attachment 9670

Zidane, I think he is called this modern man and I think he is Berber. I'm sorry but I've seen a lot of North African, or rather Afro-European, in that bust.

----------


## Azzurro

Attachment 9671

I agree I see a resemblance to Zidane as well, was about to post it but Carlos beat me to it.

----------


## Angela

Some people are blind or can just not ever let go of their agendas.



Zidane's face is at least a third longer and maybe a third narrower, and the skull shapes are totally different: completely different anthropologically types. The bust is mostly Alpine, which couldn't be further from Zidane's phenotype, which is much closer to a Spanish phenotype than to a central European one. 

They're both male, both generally West Eurasian, that's about it. 

I suggest a review of physical anthropology through some one like Coon.

----------


## Azzurro

In my opinion he doesn’t look Central European or German, I see Mediterranean and Spain would be the best fit.

----------


## Angela

> In my opinion he doesn’t look Central European or German, I see Mediterranean and Spain would be the best fit.


There are extremely few Alpines in Spain. Like I said, do a review of physical anthropology.

Also, the next time you obviously cheat when playing a guessing game just to feed your agenda you'll get an infraction.

----------


## Azzurro

> There are extremely few Alpines in Spain. Like I said, do a review of physical anthropology.
> 
> Also, the next time you obviously cheat when playing a guessing game just to feed your agenda you'll get an infraction.


I’m majoring in Classics and had already seen the bust, not really my fault and I have no agenda, just my opinions.

----------


## Angela

> I’m majoring in Classics and had already seen the bust, not really my fault and I have no agenda, just my opinions.


That was abundantly clear from your first post. No one seeing that bust would immediately say he looked Etruscan. Anyone who has every googled the Etruscans or Etruscan art will have seen it. It immediately comes up. No need for any classics degree.

It was also my point. If you know the subject of a guessing game or reverse image search it and present your conclusion as a guess it's cheating. As I said, not kosher. 

Everyone who has followed your posts over the years here and at anthrogenica knows exactly what you're up to; all the protestations in the world aren't going to change the obvious.

----------


## Azzurro

> That was abundantly clear from your first post. No one seeing that bust would immediately say he looked Etruscan. Anyone who has every googled the Etruscans or Etruscan art will have seen it. It immediately comes up. No need for any classics degree.
> 
> It was also my point. If you know the subject of a guessing game or reverse image search it and present your conclusion as a guess it's cheating. As I said, not kosher. 
> 
> Everyone who has followed your posts over the years here and at anthrogenica knows exactly what you're up to; all the protestations in the world aren't going to change the obvious.


The only thing is that I am majoring in Classicis degree. It wasn’t a guess because I knew the answer, why would everyone have to assume its Etruscan because I said it was? A couple of posts above someone even asked Pax to reveal the identity. As to what he looks thats my opinion so technically not cheating.

To be honest many people find my posts helpful and informative, the only negatives are from very few.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Thanks to @jovialis foto contrast with M. Pence @Angela's suggestions, and @Davef I think that...
Maybe I have to revise some of my previous attempt, so I will place him to a possible: Nordid/AlpinoDinaroid or Dinarid/AlpinoNordoid set. The 3/4 picture of the subject, -which I think is more clear- gives more nordid feautures but the dinarid are not absent.
Narrow lips, big ears (projective;), long noses at ll possible directions and different shapes, convex-(introvert; extrovert;),straight (upturned;/downturned;) etc.
As for Ross Perrot, no I wouldn't classify him as Dinarid but he owns some feautures, I think is more suitable to an Alpine/Dinaroid set of 60/40, or 80/20 % possibly not the opposite Dinarid/Alpinoid. Central and western and south
As for Goran, maybe a Pontid/Dinaroid; or Dinarid/Pontoid. East and central and south.



But let me clear something, -late I hope is not-, about the "name giving game" ,the so called classification.
I suppose we agree that we enjoy this stuff, but a picture is not enough even two or three, you got to have real time contact with your sample, but what for? There is genetic tests -you might say- which reliable reveals your prime origins. -We agree?
If yes, of course we agree then that is just a game which we just enjoy, like a walk in a forest trying to classificate the herbs, the fauna etc. Actually we sharpen our senses to "term" the object we observe, a trait of our haunter insticts we might say but also could be a heritage of Aristotelian scholasticism. (master player)


(_about the -id, -oid, things._)
The -id is the "pure", it is also the "general" but the "major" as well of the observed things.
The -oid is the partial, the "minor" part of the component, or the specifigue element in a mixture of things.
an example: We are hominid and not hominoids. We can make A.I. anthropoid but not A.I. anthropid. etc.
An other thing is that brothers from the same parents look different. At some cases if we attempt to classify we probably set them to a different stock. That dont nescessary means that our approach was fraud. It means that people are a set of partial features sometimes heritated from one or many directions, highlighted or silented in various of sequences... so, a sample should be an -id or -ides with -oids (features and elements) since we all agree that the newborn science of genetics prove: 
*That we are a soup but still not in a blender.*

----------


## Carlos

Obviamente Zidane continuó en el norte de África y sufriría ciertas modificaciones diferentes a las del hombre del busto que tardaría más años e incluso siglos en mezclarse con los europeos. It would be something like if Zidane stays in Europe for a few centuries.

----------


## Angela

> The only thing is that I am majoring in Classicis degree. It wasn’t a guess because I knew the answer, why would everyone have to assume its Etruscan because I said it was? A couple of posts above someone even asked Pax to reveal the identity. As to what he looks thats my opinion so technically not cheating.
> 
> To be honest many people find my posts helpful and informative, the only negatives are from very few.


Stop trying to worm out of it.

*If you know the subject of a guessing game or reverse image search the image and present your conclusion as a guess it's cheating. PERIOD.
*

----------


## IronSide

By observing Angela's and Azzurro's conversation I reach the conclusion that the statue does indeed belong to an Etruscan.

Cool ... I didn't know about that.

----------


## davef

Azzurro, you have to realize that the name of the game is figuring out ethnicity relying only on ability to analyze facial features which is more difficult than using knowledge from a textbook or googling the image. If I were to start a thread and post a sudoku puzzle, would it be ok for you to burn right through it and post the answers right away due to already knowing them?

----------


## Angela

> Obviously Zidane continued in North Africa and would undergo certain modifications different from those of man of the bust that would take more years and even centuries mixing with Europeans.


Where do you get this stuff? There was no big migration from North Africa to Europe except in Iberia and Sicily, and even that wasn't huge. Plus, that was a hundreds of years after the man in the bust existed.

----------


## Azzurro

> Stop trying to worm out of it.
> 
> *If you know the subject of a guessing game or reverse image search the image and present your conclusion as a guess it's cheating. PERIOD.
> *


alright, I guess it’s some form of cheating, but in terms of classifying him that is my opinion, like I said in my first post gracile, I would think he’s Spanish first.

----------


## Azzurro

> Azzurro, you have to realize that the name of the game is figuring out ethnicity relying only on ability to analyze facial features which is more difficult than using knowledge from a textbook or googling the image. If I were to start a thread and post a sudoku puzzle, would it be ok for you to burn right through it and post the answers right away due to already knowing them?


I understand what your saying Davef, look is it ok? Maybe not but just because I said answer doesn’t mean everyone has to use it.

----------


## davef

> by observing angela's and azzurro's conversation i reach the conclusion that the statue does indeed belong to an etruscan.
> 
> Cool ... I didn't know about that.


lol i get what you're saying :)

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE = Angela; 530314] ¿De dónde sacas esto? No hubo una gran migración del norte de África a Europa, excepto en Iberia y Sicilia, e incluso eso no fue enorme. Además, eso fue cientos de años después de que existiera el hombre en el busto. [/ QUOTE]


It is an excellent work of art, I congratulate the artist although he must already be dead because he has been able to capture the soul of the man or client for whom he did the work.

Despite its European appearance, maybe Italian with Celtic, Germanic or whatever, I've seen a Berber sneaky and I dare say that by DNA And, I do not know how it would come, maybe it's an isolated case, maybe not Maybe that bust is not from the place where they found it, there is still so much to discover.

----------


## binx

So now Mike Pence looks like Zinedine Zidane.

Welcome to the wonderful world of anthrotards.

----------


## binx

> [QUOTE = Angela; 530314] ¿De dónde sacas esto? No hubo una gran migración del norte de África a Europa, excepto en Iberia y Sicilia, e incluso eso no fue enorme. Además, eso fue cientos de años después de que existiera el hombre en el busto. [/ QUOTE] It is an excellent work of art, I congratulate the artist although he must already be dead because he has been able to capture the soul of the man or client for whom he did the work. Despite its European appearance, maybe Italian with Celtic, Germanic or whatever, I've seen a Berber sneaky and I dare say that by DNA And, I do not know how it would come, maybe it's an isolated case, maybe not Maybe that bust is not from the place where they found it, there is still so much to discover.


Or maybe you're not very good at this. I agree with you that Iberians and North Africans/Berbers can look very similar, but the man in the OP doesn't look Iberian and either North African.

----------


## ROS

> Or maybe you're not very good at this. I agree with you that Iberians and North Africans/Berbers can look very similar, but the man in the OP doesn't look Iberian and either North African.



So if the southern half of France is very similar to the Iberian, the French also look like the Berbers that I think are Caucasians.

I'm entering a game that seems absurd to me.

The autosomic genetic distance between the Iberian Peninsula and Morocco / Berber is brutal if you consider that we are separated by 13 km, this is not good or bad is the truth.


On the other hand it would be interesting, after all the steppe theory, if it turns out to be true that R1b has its origin in Green Sahara, it would not be good or bad it would be the truth.

----------


## Azzurro

> So now Mike Pence looks like Zinedine Zidane.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of anthrotards.


Or maybe Mike Pence doesn’t look like the Etruscan bust ;)

----------


## davef

Let's derail and classify the quality of some of these idiotic and downright hilarious posts we have in this thread

----------


## Angela

> So if the southern half of France is very similar to the Iberian, the French also look like the Berbers that I think are Caucasians.
> 
> I'm entering a game that seems absurd to me.
> 
> The autosomic genetic distance between the Iberian Peninsula and Morocco / Berber is brutal if you consider that we are separated by 13 km, this is not good or bad is the truth.
> 
> 
> On the other hand it would be interesting, after all the steppe theory,* if it turns out to be true that R1b has its origin in Green Sahara, it would not be good or bad it would be the truth.*


Sorry, Ros, this one gets my vote as the comment most removed from reality. You still haven't read all those papers have you?

Also see:


That sample from southwestern France is most similar to the French Basque, who have no North West African. (If my memory serves it is a Gascon sample). That sample is in other ways pretty similar to northern Spanish samples, although perhaps less steppe. None of this is to say that Spaniards have tons of North African, because they don't, but it's there.




> Azzurro: Or maybe Mike Pence doesn’t look like the Etruscan bust ;)


 There is a great colloquial expression: "When you're in a hole, quit digging." You were too cute and obvious by half, and you got owned. You are convincing no one.

----------


## Carlos

Attachment 9672
Moulay Hafid Elalamy


A great resemblance.

----------


## ROS

> Sorry, Ros, this one gets my vote as the comment most removed from reality. You still haven't read all those papers have you?
> 
> Also see:
> 
> 
> That sample from southwestern France is most similar to the French Basque, who have no North West African. (If my memory serves it is a Gascon sample). That sample is in other ways pretty similar to northern Spanish samples, although perhaps less steppe. None of this is to say that Spaniards have tons of North African, because they don't, but it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a great colloquial expression: "When you're in a hole, quit digging." You were too cute and obvious by half, and you got owned. You are convincing no one.


ATP3 ---> M269 and 0% steppe.

The autosomal African North component of the Iberians is minimal and of course it can not be said that Iberos overlap with Berbers, because it is not true and it is true that the Iberians and the southern half of France and sometimes Northern Italy are grouped into many calculators, too we can observe in them the fundamental genetic proximity of these three populations, of which the Basque and Aquitanians are more deviant. And on the other hand I have never seen grouped Iberos with Marroquies for example.

I hope some of you are not recreating a black legend of the genetic history of the Iberians. I do not say it for you @Angela, I say it in general.

----------


## davef

I just find it amazing how close he is to Mike Pence in terms of looks and I'm sure Pence himself would be amazed after seeing it. I'm sure most people who have seen Mike Pence often enough would spot the similarity as well. 

Suppose someone were to spot a burglar resembling that bust, would we really expect that person to say to the police "yes, he's about 6'1, Moroccan or maybe some sort of Mediterranean, he looks very Greek like the people who attend the local Greek Orthodox Church"?

----------


## MOESAN

Amateur try to guess :
Europoid ! (I wait for a short standing ovation)-  
Doesn’t remember me of a well defined phenotype of old anthropology -  
As ridicule doesn’t kill (not immediately) I ‘ll risk this bet :
some mix of Antiquity where dominates rather Central or Eastern HG’s input allied to North-Mediter (‘Caucasus-Caspian', 'westasian’ in a sense but old dolicho type, not modern Georgians) people (so here we have a possible Steppic input) with other accretions i’m not able to determine seriously, perhaps some other more gracile ‘mediter’ ; as a whole, in ancient time, a lot of Indo-Europeans from the Steppes settled and slightly crossed with Late Neolithical dolicho pops of Balkans (because there were already some slightly brachycephallic ones, I think, withtout visible traces in him) could have produced this kind of individual type : nobility of Greeks, Latins, others… ? His rather small skull compared to face seems excluding far North-West European pop by origin (but I lack true lateral view).

Concerning modern pops, this man could be German, Austrian, Central-North Italian, even Flemish, Valencia Spanyard… long list indeed ! Maybe based on the nose size I would give my preference to an Italian or some eastern Serbian than to a Southern German or to an Austrian, but without any certitude because we speak here of ONE INDIVIDUAL. Not evident concerning one person without pigmentation; some other persons without knowledge concerning states but more « instinct » can make very better guesses. Sure, I would have enjoyed a true lateral view/profile of him. 
&: I've no clue concerning Etruscans
&&: aside: it seems the Mesopotamians civilisation saw changes in population; one of the Sumerian periods would have seen a pop with specific denture with remote East-Asian heritages, according to someones. I 'll try to find my sources, but this is apart.

----------


## Angela

> ATP3 ---> M269 and 0% steppe.
> 
> The autosomal African North component of the Iberians is minimal and of course it can not be said that Iberos overlap with Berbers, because it is not true and it is true that the Iberians and the southern half of France and sometimes Northern Italy are grouped into many calculators, too we can observe in them the fundamental genetic proximity of these three populations, of which the Basque and Aquitanians are more deviant. And on the other hand I have never seen grouped Iberos with Marroquies for example.
> 
> I hope some of you are not recreating a black legend of the genetic history of the Iberians. I do not say it for you @Angela, I say it in general.


Of course not, Ros. I think I've proved over the years my opinion of the kind of racialist thinking that unfortunately is the dark underbelly of amateur population genetics. Not only do I think it's morally reprehensible, I think it's intellectually bankrupt.

However, these graphics portray valid data. To deny this input would also be morally bankrupt. 

The issue for me is why is it a bad thing? Would it be equally bad if an IBD analysis was done for Siberian ancestry? Would that say something terrible about Finns and other northeast Europeans?

As for Spaniards particularly, I spent a summer semester during university in Barcelona. It was one of the best experiences of my life, and I only have positive feelings for Spain and Spaniards. I would never be party to any attempt to denigrate it or them. 

I just believe in being as strenuously objective in following the data as I possibly can be.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Etruscan is the style of the artifact, its tradition of ; the material and the purpose or the use of it, not nescessary the represented individual. Actually 100BCE it was the key for me from the beggining. My approach wasn;t about art - it looks turned to be true that we can dig a lot from it-, but from anthropology,-amateur- perspective.
I think is a nice sample of what possibly could say Italo-celtic stock -as mentioned to my other posts- and not the representative Etruscan of 700-400 BCE (Aegean like) and that is the clue about it

----------


## Carlos

I hardly knew much about the Etruscans, I began to investigate and was surprised to see that many historians give the Etruscans a Berber origin, My subconscious saw in the bust Africa, North Africa, and as my professor told me. screenplay that was a very cultured Belgian: Your subconscious is able to cross everything.

l o l

----------


## Angela

> I hardly knew much about the Etruscans, I began to investigate and was surprised to see that many historians give the Etruscans a Berber origin, My subconscious saw in the bust Africa, North Africa, and as my professor told me. screenplay that was a very cultured Belgian: Your subconscious is able to cross everything.
> 
> l o l


You still don't know anything. No, many historians don't say any such thing. This exists only in the fevered brain of Nordicist/racists from the underbelly of amateur population genetics, including Spanish ones. We've had enough of those morons on this site. Stop posting material from ******, or there will be consequences. Am I clear?

Let me be clear to everyone. I'm through with warnings. From now on, if you cheat or post ***** material you're just going to get infractions. 

North Africa is mentioned NOWHERE.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etruscan_civilization

If you want to know about the Etruscans, read material from respected historians and archaeologists.
https://books.google.com/books/about...d=2Ofa_0Y5Iu8C

It's 1200 pages: that should keep you busy for a while.

----------


## MOESAN

Sure, our planet is warming up (or heating up?)...
Let's keep cool and drink the same way; it's a game; if some ones have funny thoughts, it 'll not kill anybody. Do enjoy the game and nothing else. Our future is not in balance, I think. Good night and merry Sunday.
And who knows the "Etruscans" making in details to date? And the real ethnic origin of people whose we find the statues in some cultural environments?

----------


## AdeoF

I was going to try and guess what that guy was in the pic but i guess its done now. Damm this place got a bit crazy we do need to chill like what the Celtic man said. Yeah let's look at Etruscans!!

----------


## davef

> I was going to try and guess what that guy was in the pic but i guess its done now. Damm this place got a bit crazy we do need to chill like what the Celtic man said. Yeah let's look at Etruscans!!


I've laughed myself to the point of my lungs beginning to collapse after reading some of the posts on this forum, it's a good source of comedy at times

----------


## AdeoF

*off-topic*
Yea I know just looking at it, It's is funny to be honest with most of the posts talking about how they think there right and then bang CCCC-COMBO BREAKER!! But sometimes a bit stupid to be fair. A lot of stuff like the North African stuff in Spain just keeps on popping up all the time (don't start with the Balkans, someone will always get banned). But in the background we can just laugh ours asses off!!! XD

----------


## Alcuin

Immediately thought of this

yamnaya.jpg

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE = Alcuin; 531808] Inmediatamente pensé en esto 

yamnaya.jpg[/ QUOTE]

Who is that man? he is a really evil and cruel being, a sadist in privacy, a depraved, a murderer, I notice him in his stupid face.

----------


## Alcuin

> [QUOTE = Alcuin; 531808] Inmediatamente pensé en esto 
> 
> yamnaya.jpg[/ QUOTE]
> 
> Who is that man? he is a really evil and cruel being, a sadist in privacy, a depraved, a murderer, I notice him in his stupid face


Forgive me for asking, but had you been drinking when you wrote this post?

As for who the Yamnaya in my previous post resembles, he reminds me of the British actor Steven Mackintosh, especially in the faceAttachment 9739

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE = Alcuin; 532528] Perdóneme por preguntar, pero ¿había estado bebiendo cuando escribió esta publicación? 

En cuanto a quién se asemeja el Yamnaya en mi publicación anterior, me recuerda al actor británico Steven Mackintosh, especialmente a la cara Attachment 9739[/ QUOTE]


​I do not drink alcohol beyond sporadic occasions; mine is natural, alcohol and sex is what most wear man, but I have only stopped drinking.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Amateur try to guess :
> Europoid ! (I wait for a short standing ovation)-  
> Doesn’t remember me of a well defined phenotype of old anthropology -  
> As ridicule doesn’t kill (not immediately) I ‘ll risk this bet :
> some mix of Antiquity where dominates rather Central or Eastern HG’s input allied to North-Mediter (‘Caucasus-Caspian', 'westasian’ in a sense but old dolicho type, not modern Georgians) people (so here we have a possible Steppic input) with other accretions i’m not able to determine seriously, perhaps some other more gracile ‘mediter’ ; as a whole, in ancient time, a lot of Indo-Europeans from the Steppes settled and slightly crossed with Late Neolithical dolicho pops of Balkans (because there were already some slightly brachycephallic ones, I think, withtout visible traces in him) could have produced this kind of individual type : nobility of Greeks, Latins, others… ? His rather small skull compared to face seems excluding far North-West European pop by origin (but I lack true lateral view).
> 
> Concerning modern pops, this man could be German, Austrian, Central-North Italian, even Flemish, Valencia Spanyard… long list indeed ! Maybe based on the nose size I would give my preference to an Italian or some eastern Serbian than to a Southern German or to an Austrian, but without any certitude because we speak here of ONE INDIVIDUAL. Not evident concerning one person without pigmentation; some other persons without knowledge concerning states but more « instinct » can make very better guesses. Sure, I would have enjoyed a true lateral view/profile of him. 
> &: I've no clue concerning Etruscans
> &&: aside: it seems the Mesopotamians civilisation saw changes in population; one of the Sumerian periods would have seen a pop with specific denture with remote East-Asian heritages, according to someones. I 'll try to find my sources, but this is apart.



Thanks for your comment Moesan. This guy is considered an Etruscan and has been found in an Etruscan archeological site. 
He is one of the first portraits of Romanized Etruscan art, when Etruscan art becomes realistic thanks to the influence of Roman art.

----------

